# Wild Ones w/Full Silver Chassis ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey, did any of you guys see this set on Ebay which is listed as a Tuff Ones set, but appears to have Wild Ones cars instead, BUT they appear to be featuring Full silver chassis !?
Man this is a sweet set, I just wish I had the cash flow that Alpink and Joe65 do 

PS- upon closer exam of the photo - showing the chassis bottom, I see that only the closed rivet chassis is all silver, and also has a Tuff Ones Crown gear, so I guess that somewhere in this cars life it had the WO chassis swapped out for a TO chassis, but man this set is sweet


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- LOL.... I had wrote the seller telling him it should be listed as a Wild Ones set instead of a Tuff Ones, and immediately he cleared the typo and it's now listed as Wild Ones.....
But man, I've always loved those white bodied Wild Ones 'Stang and Camaro :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ralph, did you look at the 6000 feedback rating? this guy has been selling slot car stuff for as long as I can remember. I wonder why he doesn't know the difference by now?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, I've actually been PM'ing back and forth with him for the past few hours, and he is a really nice guy, selling off some of his huge personal collection. It was just a simple typo on his part, and he thanked me for the headsup :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, back to the original topic. I was chatting with this seller, and we had a slight disagreement. He said he's been a life long(he's 51) H.O. slot collector, and at one time had his collection of cars upto around 5400 ! Anyway, that should make him the expert right ? But I told him that one of his Wild Ones cars in his auction photos- appears to be running a Tuff Ones chassis- ie : Full silver and taller crown gear indicating it's not a Wild Ones. But he says he has had several New In Box -Wild Ones, that came with those "Tuff Ones" type chassis !? Ummmmm..... is this true, did some Wild Ones come with Tuffy style Chassis ?
Hello Bob Beers ?!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wild ones were the first factory "hopped up" chassis from Aurora. still had skinny wheels and tires but included silver plated pickup shoes, silver content motor brushes, slightly hotter arms in copper chassis with 9 tooth pinions and 15 tooth crowns. 
silver plated chassis ... TUFF ONES .... were AFTER the Wild Ones and not likely to be mistaken for a Wild Ones and placed in that packaging. 
stuff does happen, so it is possible, 
but I don't think the Wild Ones packaging was even at the factory when the TUFF ONES were being produced. 

recently had a seller insist that the Trik Trike pickup shoes shown in the auction I won and were delivered to me had to be O-gauge because they were in a drawer that said so from Aurora and her Dad owned the hobby store they came from and her brother was an expert too. 
took pictures of the ten Trik Trike pickups shoes next to an O-gauge pick up shoe,
then all of a sudden she wanted them back because of the value. 
so how did those get into a drawer that said O-gauge? 
did Aurora make that error? or her Dad? 
didn't end well at all. 

so, maybe your expert is right, they have gotten TUFF ONES in a package labeled Wild Ones from some place and assumed that they were.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, I dunno either. But it's not really a true Tuffy chassis either, because if you look at the chassis -it does have the skinny/standard wheels/axles- and Not the normal Wide Tuffy axles and wheels. Also, these are said to be the original set cars, and when exactly did Aurora release this Wild Ones set ? ....could it have been a very late release to use up the remaining Wild Ones cars in inventory, and that time period overlapped into Tuff Ones production and maybe the chassis was a Hybrid of both> just to get a chassis under a WO Body ?
It's just very interesting to me from a collectors stand point.

PS- and why would anyone (but Aurora) install Standard T-JET 500 Axles/wheels on a Tuffy Chassis ?....that really doesn't make sense from a performance standpoint, and does sorta lean towards a factory throw together to make the cars in the set -LOOK like the cars in the Box Set Artwork/Photos.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I also posted this in your other thread:

This may or may not answer your question.

My understanding is that REH released a lot of carded cars after Aurora basically closed up. These cars, of which I have quite a few still carded, were a mixture of left over chassis and bodies; T-Jet, AFX and G-Plus. So you have a lot of regular and/or Wild One bodies on Tuff One's chassis (or 90% Tuff One's).

In fact, I picked up a number of bagged AML cars from REH about 8 years ago which have what appear to be Tuff One's chassis. However, these cars have no rear wheels installed, with regular wheels and skinny tires included in the bag.

So, it is very possible that this is where those cars you are seeing originated. I wish I had bought more fo the carded cars when I had the chance back around 1980. I got mine in the Two Guys store here in NJ and they were $1.44 a piece.

Yes, you can cry along with me....

Joe


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm thinking maybe those cars aren't completely original to the set. I've gotten tons of sets over the years from garage sales and flea markets and usually the cars are missing. Sometimes I've gotten various groups of cars from various sources and I would assume that most people who've had slot cars tore them apart and mixed/matched pieces as things broke or just for the entertainment value. I would bet that either the seller or a previous owner had a nice set with no cars and threw together two working chassis to go with bodies that matched the box.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*ummm....*



krazcustoms said:


> I'm thinking maybe those cars aren't completely original to the set. I've gotten tons of sets over the years from garage sales and flea markets and usually the cars are missing. Sometimes I've gotten various groups of cars from various sources and I would assume that most people who've had slot cars tore them apart and mixed/matched pieces as things broke or just for the entertainment value. I would bet that either the seller or a previous owner had a nice set with no cars and threw together two working chassis to go with bodies that matched the box.


Well, at first, I was inclined to believe that, but normally- who would think of replacing Both Tuff Ones axles/wheelsets with those of a stock T-Jet 500 ? I mean, if a Tuff Ones chassis is still running, you'd normally want to keep the fat rear tires to try and keep the tires from spinning, and that's the chassis that got me thinking it was a Factory throw together, or like one of the previous posters mentioned about cars coming without axles. Anyway, with Bob Beers reply, and few others, I'm thinking this was a transitional set and those are more likely the cars that came with the set, at least I'd like to believe the bodies are at least?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*tuff ones with t-jet wheels?*

from a swap and sell post right here on this forum.....

" I have (4) Re-Built Orginal 1960's Aurora T-Jets / HO Scale Slot Car Chassis / They are more of just Runners then Collectibles.
All (4) Run Very Good / All have small issues that is why I am not advertising them as collectible chassis.
All (4) have new tires (3) have new wheels. All have good running arms. Good brushes. - Pick-Up shoes are in good condition.
The issues (2) have vent holes drilled in the sides & copper contact repair on one. And one has vary slight burn marks around brush openings.

*There is an Aurora Tuff Ones Chassis in the lot of (4) - But was re-built with just Stock T-Jet part's​*. - And that's one of the chassis that has a vent hole drilled in the sides.
Also some extra used reusable wheels. - All - Sold As Is. " 

?


----------

